# FS: 90 gallon Tank, U4 fluval filter, and supplies *reduced prices*



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

88 gallon (49X16X26) has no black bar in the middle but has two 3inch wide pieces of glass running the length of the tank on the front side and back side. black silicone, thick black rim on top and bottom. old tank, needs a clean, but holds water and looks good. $100

-2X 5.5 gallons (16X10X8) sealed clear, black trim $5.50 each 1 sold 1 Pending
-1X 7.5 gallon (16X11X10) sealed clear, black trim $7.50 sold
-1X 5 gallon tank (14X10X8.5) sealed clear, metal trim, does not hold water (needs to be resealed) $2.00
-1X 2 gallon (i think) hex tank with 15W incandescent hood $5.00 Pending
-1X marina 0.8 gallon betta kit (tank only) $5.00

-2X black canopy's for 5.5 gallon tank (16X8)(no light fixture) one with glass, one without) $5.50 each
-1X glass canopy for 5 gallon (15.5X6 plus plastic part at back) $5.00
-1X Fluval U4 filter (used for a few days) works great comes with all filter media $90
-1X Top Fin 40 filter (never used) $30
-2X 5-10 gallon air pump (actually works great on my 40 gallon)(have some tubing and airstones too) $3.00 each
-1X tetra heater for 2-5 gallons $5.00
-4 different bags of gravel (all used) enough for 5 gallon tank at least
1X natural, 1X pink, 1X white mixed, 1X natural with pink mix (free with the purchase of any tank) or $2.00 a bag
- Assorted rocks and marbles $5.00 for all
- Carbon for filters $2.00 for all
- Free with purchase - really old heaters, air pumps and misc supplies (not tested or used in long, long time)

All prices are negotiable, but no low balls please.
Looking for dwarf hairgrass, or floating pond plants if want to trade


----------



## terelol (Jul 7, 2011)

Do you have any pics of the 88gal?


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

*pics*


















i have had the tank setup in my yard, collecting mosquito larvae for my fish.


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I can take a reliable air pump for a 10g !!
pm me and lets make a deal

Thanks


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

pm sent.......


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

Here's what is still left:

88 gallon (49X16X26) has no black bar in the middle but has two 3inch wide pieces of glass running the length of the tank on the front side and back side. black silicone, thick black rim on top and bottom. old tank, needs a clean, but holds water and looks good. Comes with 2 24" black canopies, which hold a single 18" T8 bulb. $100









-1X glass canopy for 5 gallon (15.5X6 plus plastic part at back) $5.00

-1X Fluval U4 filter (used for a few days) works great comes with all filter media $60

-1X tetra heater for 2-5 gallons $5.00


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

price reduce on 88 gallon $60


----------



## BluEwOrM (Jul 2, 2010)

thats a great price! Gl with your sale


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

BluEwOrM said:


> thats a great price! Gl with your sale


 thanks!!!!


----------



## chobes (Mar 22, 2011)

Is the 88 gallon still available if so please call Joel 778-990-5635


----------

